# ACS Assesment - Certifications Attested or Not



## Umarsha (Jun 5, 2012)

To introduce myself, An IT Engineer from Dubai. (Indian- migrated to UAE 2008). Im applying for my assessment in the next week or so. Waiting for my exp letter from India and rest is all okay.

I only want to clarify one thing from you. I recently read from few in the forum saying that we don't have to Attest our certificates if the same is in color for the ACS assessment. However it is mentioned in the ACS website that we need to do so. In Dubai its very expensive to do the attestation from Notarial services.To be honest there is no as such. The only option is do get it done from the Aus Embassy which will charge like 100AED for one certificate. Kindly help if i can skip this process and directly apply for my assessment.


Cheers!!
Thanks for your time!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes you can color scan the documents and use them, they do not need attesting.


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> Yes you can color scan the documents and use them, they do not need attesting.


Is this a recent change ? We got all the copies of the documents we sent to ACS certified by a notary. The copies were black and white though.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

srivasu said:


> Is this a recent change ? We got all the copies of the documents we sent to ACS certified by a notary. The copies were black and white though.


When you color scan the document, it is as good as submitting the original. But when u photocopy the same, it needs to be attested or verified by an authority that this in fact a true copy.
So as long as u submit "copies" it needs attestation. But if u can color scan it, then ACS can always see that they are in fact originals..


----------



## Umarsha (Jun 5, 2012)

*Hi*



anj1976 said:


> Yes you can color scan the documents and use them, they do not need attesting.


Dear Anj,

Does it applies for both Uploading and sending the Hard copies both ?


I find this in the ACS website for online application.
"Preparing Documents to Upload into the Online Application Form:

1. Gather and organise all required documents to be assessed

2. Create copies of all original documents - (Example: Degree Certificate or Work Reference)

3. Have all copies certified by an authorised person - (Certified copy)

4. Scan & Save certified copies in a PDF file format and upload via the Online Application Form"

Thanks.


----------



## aj34321 (Mar 30, 2012)

For my ACS i have sent all the color scans..


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

U need to certify color scan and upload.this is what i did also


----------



## kpbb (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi Umarsha,
I am also preparing to appy for Network and systems Engineer assessment. 
Please let me know you attested the documents or sent colour scans itslef.
if you attested, please guide me where can i get my documents attested in Dubai or Sharjah

Thanks in Advance
kpbb


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

I am applying for ACS assesment. I got all my documents certified today but the notary did not write "certified true copy" but he had a standard stamp "Photocopy attested" and then his name stamp and signature.......Will this be fine or should I get all my documents certified again with the statement "Certified true copy". Also his seal only had his name , reg number, court name and designation but no phone number. Is it fine or we should ask him to add his phone number as well? Or I should just colour scan all documents and attach to be on safer side !!!!


----------



## vijaymahes (Jun 26, 2012)

As far as I know, if you submit the color scanned copy, you don't need to get them attested.

VK


----------



## kpbb (Sep 11, 2012)

hi Swatik, 
Photocopy attested should be ok as it means saem as "certified true copy"
It is better to check with one who attested and provide his phone number. 
However color scans will not work, as i raised this query recently with ACS and they have responded saying, attestation required even when the documents are colour scanned.

-kpbb


----------

